# mais nova/mais jovem



## galcosta

Tanto faz se eu falar de "X é a mais nova" ou "X é a mais jovem"?

Gal


----------



## Vanda

Somos 7 irmãs, X é a mais nova. Contudo, não há problema em se dizer que é a mais jovem.


----------



## galcosta

Brigada Vanda!!


----------



## Outsider

"Mais jovem" é mais delicado que "mais nova", mas ambas estão certas.


----------



## galcosta

Não sabia disso Outsider, brigada!


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> "Mais jovem" é mais delicado que "mais nova", mas ambas estão certas.


Eu também pensava que só podia usar-se "mais nova". Obrigado! 
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Um esclarecimento: "jovem" usa-se exclusivamente com pessoas; "nova" pode-se usar com pessoas ou coisas. Como em espanhol, imagino eu.


----------



## Tomby

Não Outsider. Este tipo de frases é um martírio para os estudantes espanhóis de português. 
Nos dizemos: "_Mi hermana es mayor que yo_". Às vezes ainda pior: "_Mi hermana es más grande que yo_". 
Então traduzimos mal este tipo de frases.
Em português, a meu ver, teria sentido se a minha irmã medisse 190 cm. e eu 155 cm. 
Não sei se me fiz entender. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, sim! Tem razão.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mas, de qualquer maneira, vocês não acham que, na essência, usar "mais novo/a" para pessoas, seria um pouco grosseiro, já que esta expressão se usa muito para "coisas" ? Se pensarmos bem, quando dizemos que alguém é mais novo que outro (apesar de não ser esta a intenção de quem diz), pode ficar parecendo que ela se encontra em melhores "condições" que a outra....enquanto que "mais jovem", jamais daria esta conotação.

Apesar de tudo isso, eu quase sempre uso "mais novo/a"...he he


----------



## Outsider

Eu digo sempre "mais novo". Com "mais velho", e especialmente com "velho", é que convém ter cuidado.


----------



## MOC

Eu uso sempre "mais novo" e "mais velho". Nunca senti qualquer problema com isto nem sabia que houvesse quem sentisse.


----------



## Vanda

É, acho que tem a ver com escolhas individuais. Eu sempre digo que sou a mais velha da minha casa e apresento a caçula como sendo a mais nova.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Eu sempre ouvi falar de mais nova, conhecia a palavras jovem, mas frefiro ficar com nova:

Eu sou talvez a mais nova do fórum português-espanhol. Eu acho que até fica mais bonito.

Um beijo para vocês.

Estefanía.


----------

